# help: 97 Altima GXE idle problems



## joyosnow (Oct 26, 2010)

when it idle for a light, the engine begin to click and knock, and the RPM change up and down, and the whole car is shaking, it looks like it will die. it dies before. After doing the following change, it does not die on me so easy like before, but it runs very rough if it idles.
So far changing fuel filter, EGR Valve, spark plug and wire, distributor cap and rotor, intake mainfold gasket.
help please.
Thanks.


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

adjust your distributor. it may be too retarded and may need to be advanced


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Timing shouldn't fall out of adjustment on it's own. If it is way out of adjustment, I would look for a jumped timing chain. Would also recommend a compression and cylinder leakdwon test.


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

it may also be a vacuum leak. check your vacuum lines to see if they're broken, torn, disconnected


----------



## joyosnow (Oct 26, 2010)

Did a check and found that there are oil leak from the distributor, may be distributor O-ring bad (search online).
I am wondering if I just pull out the distributor (not disconnect the wire and rotor) and replace O-ring, will I mess up the timing? Because I read a lot of threads which mention timing problem if replacing the whole distributor.
Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Make a single continuous scribe mark on the head and the distributor that line up with each other. That way when you pull the thing out you can stab it back in the same way you took it out. That's not to say it isn't out of whack a bit in the first place, but it should get you right back to where you were when you started.
And get some tape and mark the wires and pull them off so you know where they went beforehand. It'll make the job a lot easier.


----------



## joyosnow (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply.
you said: "Make a single continuous scribe mark on the head and the distributor that line up with each other."
It means I draw a line from head to the distributor first. After I done the replacement, I just need rotate the distributor a little bit to line up with each other by match the line again. Is my understanding right? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are two seals on the distributor. The "O" seal that goes on the distributor where it slides into the head is replaceable, but will not cause the engine to run bad when it leaks. The internal seal will allow oil into the distributor and contaminate the signal plate and sensor. To replace this seal, you need to replace the distributor assy.


----------

